# 67' tripower RA pan?



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Wondering if anyone had a RA pan that they could draw out a template of? i plan on fabbing a pan for dual quads and need the shape size and a reference point so i can use the tri-power pan to hood gasket foam. Thanks in advance.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a pan stashed somewhere. Would photos with measurements work, or do you need an actual traced pattern? It should be pretty easy to fab out of sheet aluminum or sheet steel.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

photos and measurments should get me there, if you could give me a measurement as to how far it sits off the firewall that would help with reference for placement for the two carb holes...thanks GeeTee


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'll dig for it this weekend. I'll try and photo it on a background with 1 or 2 inch squares so you can get exact dimensions. Failing that, I could trace the outline on a sheet of paper and mail it to you, but photo's would be quicker/easier.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok....this may take a couple of posts. It's 5" from the firewall. This is a repro pan I bought in 1980. It's fiberglass, and pretty crude. It measures 24" long by 15" wide. I made 1" squares on a sheet of cardboard. It doesn't look square, but it is. (camera parallax).


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Here's a few more........


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And a final one or two....


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks GeeTee, that outta get me started. I'll give you a shout if i have any specific questions.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Mocked it up with sign board, raised front aircleaner with 1/2" spacer to level it. Looks like everything should fit up, only iffy part is HEI. Have a petronix in an original dizzy on the shelf, should probably take it to the machine shop and have them spin it and set the curve up just in case.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

That there's awesomeness on a stick.... :cheers

Where'd you get the manifold?

Bear


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

swap meet last year, think i gave 600.00 w/2 fresh 600 carbs, offy manifold with the Holley 1/2" spacers tig welded on, will need an additional one inch spacer to make it all work. Guy had some very cool stuff, old crossrams and such, but this was the only thing Pontiac I could find so i bought it, should add a little WOW!! factor with the new hood and all...arty: Plan on doing that RA pan out of 1/8" brushed aluminum. I will use the lower air cleaner bonnets attached right to the pan with seam sealer. the foam is something we use for ridge venting steel roofs had it left over from the new barn. Have Lokar sequential linkage, so if i keep my foot out of the floor pan it should still get decent mileage cruising. Need to make bracket to use the stock throttle cable as you already know the aftermarket ones are not as smooth.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Great work. Note how the original style pan is angled and is shallower at the front. This is because the engine/intake sits lower in back. You may need to tailor the slope of the pan a bit to get an even seal in the hood scoop indentation. The way it sits on the engine, with the hood closed, it pretty much matches up with the hood exactly. As a side note, way back when a buddy had a built 462 in his '66 GTO on the same manifold you have with the same carbs. It cleared the hood (barely) and the car was an absolute screamer with an M22 and 4.56 (or 4.88...can't remember) gears. It was a reliable set-up on the street, and worked very well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks GeeTee, took the mock up and set it in the trunk, at seal i have a 1/2" clearance. can always get a little thicker foam once i start adjusting it in that car. Started slotting my hood insert last night.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Looks great. You did yours the same way I did mine, by the looks of it. A cut-off wheel and a few passes across the backside. Quick and easy, and looks way better IMO (and more stealth) than cut open scoop. Plus, keeps the bugs out!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Yep, i like it, gonna have to re-spray the black though as i had a few slips with the drill marking the ends of the slots so i had some guide from the back. How did you handle the two plates in the hood, did you drill them out, seems like support so i don't want to cut them out, was thinking 3-3/4" holes each side should let the air flow?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I cut them out with a cout off wheel. But this was back in the '80's, when I didn't know any better. Still, the hood is fine after 25+ years (it's my '67). Doing it over, I think a 1" or so hole saw would be the answer to leave some support. You'll never see it painted flat black behind the ribs. Originally, they were cut out all the way like mine. On my scoop, I just kept making passes on the back side with my cut-off wheel until I saw daylight, and worked from there. Done several of them over the years (First one was on an end mill machine--overkill) and there's not much to it. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Jeff, pointed me to an article regarding the "original" RA project in 65' in which Pontiac proposed the use of dual quads, later switching to the previous available tri-power set-up.


----------

